
Reverse Engineering Firmware : Linksys WAG120N - peppaayaa
http://www.devttys0.com/2011/05/reverse-engineering-firmware-linksys-wag120n/
======
JoeAltmaier
I use GOLEM, a disassembler that allowed annotating the resulting source
(adding lables and comments) and re-running the disassembler for ever-more-
informative disassembly. It was also script-based so it could disassemble any
machine code (if you were patient enough to write up all the patterns). It
could also recognize complex sequences and produce pseudo-instructions e.g.
Loop, TestAndBranch etc.

Anyway, not really related, this article is about detecting linux's signature
and identifying the kernel, but it brings back old times.

~~~
follower
Do you have a link to GOLEM? Google didn't give me anything useful.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Internal project at company. I'll see if I can get a copy somehow.

------
boredguy8
Relatedly: is there a good home wireless router on the market today? Hardware
& firmware revs have made googling for an answer somewhat difficult: I figure
here I'm likely to find a good replacement for my less-than-stellar WRT54G.

~~~
jwatzman
What is wrong with your WRT54G? I have a WRT54GL with DD-WRT on it and have
had no problems.

~~~
ghshephard
I have purchased no less than five (possibly six) of them over the last eight
years. After the third device failure, it ceases to be an anecdote and starts
to become a trend. I would guess that the median lifespan of a WRT54G is
likely on the order of 18-24 months.

~~~
notyourwork
Perhaps I was lucky but I have not had these problems. I have a wrt54g v2 from
many years ago still chugging along happily. However, as others have mentioned
there are modern routers with a sub $100 price that give you much more bang
for your buck. Wrt54's were great for their time but I would consider them a
bit dated if you are looking to purchase a router today.

------
leon_
This is really neat.

I'd be also interested in the reverse: modding the firmware, packing it up and
flashing it onto the device.

